# An open letter of thanks to you, cyclechat!



## mythste (4 Jan 2015)

i joined a few months ago asking what sort of road bike I should get because I had a bit of an unexplained affinity for charge. Well that went down the pan pretty quickly when forum research explained the difference between steel, aluminium, carbon, dragon bone and snake oil etc. I quickly realised I wanted something light and quick, but could shake off a pot hole or two.

I wish I could remember who it was that suggested cyclocross to me, because I didn't even know such a sport existed let alone that it used machines that suit me down to the ground.

And to everyone that hammered home the point that the fit and feel of the bike is just as, if not more important than the componentry. My logical geek wanted to ignore you so bad! But I'm glad I didn't. I owe you all one.

Ended up, after months of trawling and an afternoon of bombing around parks purchasing a beautiful Focus Mares 3.0 - and I couldn't have done it without you.

Thanks!


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Jan 2015)

Lovely!!
I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2015)

If in doubt CX is a good shout.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> after months of trawling and an afternoon of bombing around parks purchasing a beautiful Focus Mares 3.0


Great bikes. I had a Mares AX 1.0 a few years back and loved it, but I've got to say that 3.0 looks fantastic. The only thing I changed was the tyres, and the only reason I did that was the bike was turning me into a go anywhere nutter! 




I'd have MTB'ers looking at me like, "WTF's he doing up here on that?" Usually as I went flying past them like they weren't moving 

I rue the day I sold mine but I will get another CX one day


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jan 2015)

Good piece of kit for durability and feel, excellent choice. Of course, you do realise that soon the "what else can I buy" will start nagging at the back of the brain cells somewhere (if you dabble at cross racing there's a need for at least two bikes and more extra wheels...)? Just make sure the fit and feel stay right, and enjoy!


----------



## toeknee (4 Jan 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Jan 2015)

Cool bike mate!
And it's even got your name on the sidewalls


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> it's even got your name on the sidewalls


Schwalbe?


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Jan 2015)

That's it " Rocket Ron Schwalbe"


----------



## Saluki (4 Jan 2015)

Nice Bike. Well done.


----------



## mythste (4 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> That's it " Rocket Ron Schwalbe"



That's my weekend name, hush now! 

It came down between the Caadx 105 and this Focus. No doubt the caadx was a crisper shift but when I pushed in hard on the drops the focus felt kind of "locked in" under me and before I knew what was going on I had sore cheeks from smiling!


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> That's my weekend name, hush now!
> 
> It came down between the Caadx 105 and this Focus. No doubt the caadx was a crisper shift but when I pushed in hard on the drops the focus felt kind of "locked in" under me and before I knew what was going on I had sore cheeks from smiling!


Really pleased for you mate. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## ChrisV (4 Jan 2015)

That is a sexy bike.

I often want to just remove the mudguards and pannier from mine to take away the shopping trolley look and return it to it's beautiful self.


----------



## mickle (4 Jan 2015)

You gonna ride it off road ?


----------



## mythste (4 Jan 2015)

mickle said:


> You gonna ride it off road ?



Good question. once I find some decent routes, yes!


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jan 2015)

Gorgeous bike, enjoy!


----------



## Robeh (4 Jan 2015)

i really fancy a CX bike but would prob end up in the divorse court TBH


----------



## bpsmith (4 Jan 2015)

Yup. Exactly the same here!

2 bikes in 13 months nearly did that already. 

Great choice @mythste btw!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2015)

Whereabouts are ya?


----------



## mythste (4 Jan 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Whereabouts are ya?



Liverpool mate.

If anyone saw a bloke very carefully flying between Speke and Bootle it was probably me!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> Liverpool mate.
> 
> If anyone saw a bloke very carefully flying between Speke and Bootle it was probably me!




Ah bit too far for a hookup.


----------



## jay clock (4 Jan 2015)

Lovely , but those beige sidewalls. Eeeewwww


----------



## glenn forger (4 Jan 2015)

Don't diss a chap's new bike.


----------



## mythste (4 Jan 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Don't diss a chap's new bike.



That's okay, the Mrs has been commenting on my sidewalls recently as well, it's been a gluttonous Christmas.


----------



## mythste (5 Jan 2015)

So! Anyone have any experience with these Through-Axles? Curiosity got the better of me and I took the front wheel off, upon putting it back on its definitely not as tight as it was, but I've only got a quarter turn on the axle to work with  No play on the wheel or anything, but the lever just feels like it doesnt have as much resistance as it did before!

Any ideas?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Ah bit too far for a hookup.



Just as well, we've seen what you can do to a kaffenback.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (7 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> So! Anyone have any experience with these Through-Axles? Curiosity got the better of me and I took the front wheel off, upon putting it back on its definitely not as tight as it was, but I've only got a quarter turn on the axle to work with  No play on the wheel or anything, but the lever just feels like it doesnt have as much resistance as it did before!
> 
> Any ideas?


Not much experience I'm afraid but I got 'em on my Giant Anthem. There's an adjuster on the threaded side that can be moved to determine the point the QR is tight. Not sure if you have anything like this?


----------



## mythste (7 Jan 2015)

Appreciate that! I did find the adjuster on the end - I got confused as I thought the adjuster on the end was as tight as it could be but it was actually threaded backwards so it was technically as loose as it could be. 

Panic Over!


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (7 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> Appreciate that! I did find the adjuster on the end - I got confused as I thought the adjuster on the end was as tight as it could be but it was actually threaded backwards so it was technically as loose as it could be.
> 
> Panic Over!


Glad you got it sorted. Lovely bike BTW, most envious! Enjoy


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2015)

This post made me smile.

I have promised myself no more buying bikes this year. But look what I have been looking at since before Christmas,


----------



## bikeman66 (8 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> i joined a few months ago asking what sort of road bike I should get because I had a bit of an unexplained affinity for charge. Well that went down the pan pretty quickly when forum research explained the difference between steel, aluminium, carbon, dragon bone and snake oil etc. I quickly realised I wanted something light and quick, but could shake off a pot hole or two.
> 
> I wish I could remember who it was that suggested cyclocross to me, because I didn't even know such a sport existed let alone that it used machines that suit me down to the ground.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike. Hope it gives you as much fun as my recent purchase of a Felt F95.


----------



## mythste (31 Oct 2016)

I thought I'd come back to this thread. To re-affirm the sentiment.

I now own a Trek Emonda SL8 with SRAM Red, a Genesis Equillibrium Disk 20 and a Santa Cruz Chameleon...

I blame all of you equally. Someone did say this would happen


----------



## BorderReiver (1 Nov 2016)

Only three? You have hardly started.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Nov 2016)

BorderReiver said:


> Only three? You have hardly started.



This^

mythste,
Have you kept the Focus?


----------



## mythste (1 Nov 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> This^
> 
> mythste,
> Have you kept the Focus?



Regrettably not! It was a great bike that got me into cycling, but it was a touch too small and the lack of ability to put a rear mudguard on made commuting less than ideal. That was replaced by the Genesis. 

The Trek and the Santa Cruz I have less justification for


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Nov 2016)

Three is an uneven number, you need another


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Nov 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> Three is an uneven number, you need another


So is seven. That's my excuse, I'm sticking to it.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> So is seven. That's my excuse, I'm sticking to it.


I could not live with that, you need another !


----------



## mythste (18 Jun 2019)

mythste said:


> I thought I'd come back to this thread. To re-affirm the sentiment.
> 
> I now own a Trek Emonda SL8 with SRAM Red, a Genesis Equillibrium Disk 20 and a Santa Cruz Chameleon...
> 
> I blame all of you equally. Someone did say this would happen



Minus one Trek Emonda and one Santa Cruz Chameleon.

Plus one Genesis Croix De Fer, One Genesis Smithfield Bridge, One Argon 18 Gallium, one Trek Remedy 8...

It's good to take stock every now and then.

Gulp.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2019)

Get 'em now before you get married !!!


----------



## Moodyman (18 Jun 2019)

mythste said:


> Minus one Trek Emonda and one Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> 
> Plus one Genesis Croix De Fer, One Genesis Smithfield Bridge, One Argon 18 Gallium, one Trek Remedy 8...



You don't appear to be very good at choosing your partners or sticking around to make a go of the relationship.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2019)

mythste said:


> Minus one Trek Emonda and one Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> 
> Plus one Genesis Croix De Fer, One Genesis Smithfield Bridge, One Argon 18 Gallium, one Trek Remedy 8...
> 
> ...


You need a Pashley Roadster and a fat bike


----------



## Justinitus (18 Jun 2019)

Mrs M said:


> You need a Pashley Roadster and a fat bike



And a Brompton


----------



## bladderhead (19 Jun 2019)

Don't bother with all that rubbish. Get a recumbent. Or two.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

and a velomobile


----------



## bladderhead (20 Jun 2019)

Trouble with those things is that they are too big. Hard to store them and you cannot ride in the park. But nice in the rain.


----------



## mythste (20 Jun 2019)

Justinitus said:


> And a Brompton



This is unashamedly looking like the next option. I'm in the throws of something resembling a "career transition" and a lot of the places I have had interviews for a certainly within Bromptom distance of the commuter lines. I have a cunning plan to try and secure a brommie as part of the signing on deal.


----------

